# Active Directory, pwd change and cups

## Peach

Hello everyone.

I am in an Active Directory Lan as the only gentoo box.

The easiest way to access all the services provided by the system was to follow this tutorial:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Active_Directory_with_Samba_and_Winbind

and since then I've never had any big problems (apart from accessing some shares, but, I think, it's just my fault)

After a while the internal security policies required me to update my password, and since I didn't know any way to do that cleanly, I preferred to do that from windows itself.

Since then I cannot print anymore (the windows is a shared printer on the LAN) and cups logs this in the errorlog:

```
E [06/Jan/2010:11:06:02 +0000] [Job 78] No ticket cache found for userid=10009 

E [06/Jan/2010:11:06:02 +0000] [Job 78] Can not get the ticket cache for myuser 

E [06/Jan/2010:11:06:02 +0000] [Job 78] Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE 

E [06/Jan/2010:11:06:02 +0000] [Job 78] Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED) 

E [06/Jan/2010:11:06:02 +0000] [Job 78] Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...
```

(given that myuser has uid=10009)

I've tried to recreate a ticket (kinit) and rejoin the network but none has worked.

Can someone help me?

What did I miss?

Plus, is there a clean way to update the pwd from gentoo without problems? will passwd do it?

Thanks

----------

## Peach

up

----------

